# Wtf..invert!!???



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Never had seen one of these before!! NOT in one one of my tanks but on the concrete in front of my house after some rains we had here in sunny socal...About 1/16" in dia. About 8" or 10" long ( I'm not kidding) .... moves like a worm, I've put it in a cup now and it is pretty p.o'd.It's trying to climb up!!!..Anybody got a clue???


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

My guess is a Horsehair Worm:

https://www.google.com/search?q=hor...wK3rID4CQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=395#p=0


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like a horsehair worm...they have interesting biology.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

That is an interesting critter...thanks for the info...guess I'll put it back into the yard now...


----------

